# Programm mit (KDE) Bildschirmschoner starten/stoppen? [solve

## slick

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit beim Starten oder Stoppen des Bildschirmschoners ein Programm zu starten bzw. Befehl auszuführen? Jemand Lösungsvorschläge/Ideen? Optimal wäre ein Lösung wie das Programm mit anderen Rechten (z.B. root) laufen könnte und für KDE-Bildschirmschoner.

Einzigen Ansatz den ich hätte wäre per minütlichen cronjob prüfen ob der Bildschirmschoner läuft.

Hintergrund der Frage ist das automatische abarbeiten von div. Jobs während der User grad nix tut.Last edited by slick on Mon Oct 24, 2005 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ian!

Scheint so auf einen flüchtigen Blick hin keine Methode dafür zu geben. Als Anmerkung aber kann ich noch hinzufügen, das sich der Zustand des Bildschirmschoners über dcop folgendermaßen abfragen lässt:

```
dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface isBlanked
```

----------

## hurra

Io, hab mir auch ein scriot geschrieben, dass bei aktiverten Screensaver amarok pausiert, kopete auf away geht und im irc noch einiges erledigt:

```

#!/bin/bash

while [ true ];

do

   b1=$(dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface isBlanked)

   if [ "true" = $b1 ]; then

      #screensaver an

      dcop kopete mainWindow activateAction SetAwayAll

      

      b2=$(dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface isBlanked)

      while [ $b2 = "true" ];

      do

         b2=$(dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface isBlanked)   

         sleep 5

      done

      

      

      #resume

      dcop kopete mainWindow activateAction SetAvailableAll

            

   fi

        sleep 5

done

```

----------

## slick

Jo, das ist gut... danke  :Smile: 

----------

